# FreeBSD 9 & SATA DVD-RW problem



## cahimira (May 24, 2012)

Hi, I have a FREEBSD FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE installation and a SATA DVD-RW unit. I have access to /dev/cd0, but /dev/acd0 does not exist.

More info:

```
# camcontrol devlist
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 NL02>    at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)

# dmesg
...
cd0 at ata5 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 NL02> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: cd present [334464 x 2048 byte records]
...
>>>>>> NO acd0 DEVICE FOUNDED <<<<<<

# kldstat
...
 7    1 0xc1334000 4e50     atapicam.ko
...

# sysctl hw.ata.atapi_dma
hw.ata.atapi_dma: 1
```

I need the /dev/acd0 device.

Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## mav@ (May 25, 2012)

acdX devices were obsoleted by the new CAM-based ATA implementation in FreeBSD 9.x. If you really need it, you can build a custom kernel as described in /usr/src/UPDATING record from 20110424. But the right way would be to switch to using a cdX device.


----------



## cahimira (May 26, 2012)

Ok, I have a few questions:


Is it correct to use the ATAPICAM module for a SATA DVDRW DRIVE?
What program is the best to burn DVDs on a SATA DVDRW DRIVE? burncd, growisofs or cdrecord?
*cdrecord -scan bus* do*es*n't work, output:

```
cdrecord: Inappropriate ioctl for device. CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl failed. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.
```

brasero and gnomebaker don't see my DVDRW drive.
checking the drive with cdrecord say*s*:

```
# cdrecord dev=3,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 3.00 (i386-unknown-freebsd9.0) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jï¿½rg Schilling
scsidev: '3,0,0'
scsibus: 3 target: 0 lun: 0
Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
cdrecord: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD/BD-Recorder.
cdrecord: Input/output error. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: retryable error
CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00
status: 0x0 (GOOD STATUS)
cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s
cdrecord: The unit seems to be hung and needs power cycling.
```


Thank you


----------



## t1066 (May 26, 2012)

For burning DVDs, I use growisofs in sysutils/dvd+rw-tools. I find it to be pretty easy to use.


----------



## mav@ (May 26, 2012)

cahimira said:
			
		

> Ok, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1- Is correct to use ATAPICAM module for a SATA DVDRW DRIVE ?



It is deprecated now and will do nothing if loaded.



			
				cahimira said:
			
		

> 2- What program is the best for burn DVDs in a SATA DVDRW DRIVE? burncd, growisofs or cdrecord ?



burncd uses old interfaces and is now obsoleted. I use growisofs.



			
				cahimira said:
			
		

> 3- cdrecord -scan bus don't work, output:
> 
> ```
> cdrecord: Inappropriate ioctl for device. CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl failed. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.
> ```



Have you tried to rebuild/reinstall it?



			
				cahimira said:
			
		

> 4- brasero and gnomebaker don't see my DVDRW drive



I have never used these, but try to update them.


----------

